
I'd ride the hell out of this solar-powered electric mobility scooter - evo_9
https://electrek.co/2019/05/14/boomerbuggy-x-solar-powered-electric-scooter/
======
whenchamenia
Big and enclosed, so not welcome on sidewalk. Yet small and slow so not
welcome on roads. Seems like a glorified golf cart seeking a use case.

